# 1911 expert/information



## Straight Shot (Jul 14, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a shop or an individual that has some good in-depth knowledge of old 1911's? I received one from my grandfather, serial has it dated manufactured 1918 from what I can tell, it's all original and has what appear to be 6 original mags with it (based on what I can tell from the internet). Not looking to sell it just want some information on what it's worth, for the insurance company. Any info would be appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Post up the info and I can look in my Gun Bible. That's all anyone else will do, insurance wont take someone's word that it's worth $2000 if it only books at $700. I've helped appraise hundreds of guns for insurance reasons.


----------



## Straight Shot (Jul 14, 2012)

Serial is 320469, will get some pics up later tonight. Some of the mags have the two weld points and lanyard loop on the bottom but have some surface rust. Some are the two tone mags. The pistol is stamped "property of US military" original side plates from what I can tell. Bluing on the gun is id say 95% intact with a small spot of rust on the slide. But like I said pics will come later tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Straight Shot (Jul 14, 2012)

Pics uploaded, broke it down and all of the stamps on the barrel and frame match and then I noticed an engraving on one of the plates that says "Sydney Roy aug 1927" thought was pretty interesting. Splittine any info is much appreciated. Also if this is in the wrong section admins please move. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I'll check Monday when I get home. I'm sure someone else has a appraisal book in the mean time, hopefully they will post up.


----------



## Bigc2013 (Aug 1, 2016)

I have a MK IV series 70. Serial # nr113739. I believe it was a competition pistol sure would like to know it's value if you don't mind. :thumbup: Capt. John


----------

